# Ebola Virus-Gloomy Future!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yet another terrible disease from the dark continent! Anyone else seeing the Ebola virus as the next AIDS? Spread by contact with blood, other bodily fluids! Hundreds have died in Africa, in part due to poor medical treatment. Now in this country from people who came into this country by plane, same as AIDS! The parallels are scarey! Look for medical insurance/costs to further explode. Hate to be the pervader of bad news but this looks like a disaster in it's infancy! Hope our Government officials are right on top of this.....
SORRY- I actually Searched on the topic before posting and did not find the previous, active post. This one aims at parallels to AIDS and it's evolution but could be removed without any problem with me! So MODS, you decide!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just telling my wife the same thing. The parallels to HIV is astounding. Just heard a NBC cameraman has come down with the Ebola virus.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

OHIO to the rescue!

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20141014005326/en/NanoLogix-Technology-Configured-Rapid-Ebola-Virus-Detection


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

One thing for sure, ALL air traffic from the region should be stopped, like taking someones temperature is going to tell some nerd at the airport they have it.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Since this is such an important and emotionally charged topic I feel it is important to remind everyone this site is first and foremost a fishing site. Any reference to race, religion, or politics will result in the closure of this thread.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Great! Why does everyone have family in Ohio.

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories...th-ebola-recently-visited-family-in-ohio.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pretty scary for the people that sat next to her on the flight. Players to all.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Scary.. To heck with Political Correctness or her privacy, I would like to know exactly the names of places that lady visited and who she had any contact with. Looks like she was here for 5 days. A lot of people could have came in contact with her. Could be another Typhoid Mary.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well.... I dont just have family in akron..... I LIVE there. I was hoping the issue would be dead by the time it ever reached my part of ohio, but too late. I hardly ever go to crowded places, save school. Would it be an overreaction to leave school if someone there gets it?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That nurse knew better but for selfish reasons came to Ohio to plan her wedding. Absolutely a very selfish and dangerous thing she has done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nature always has a way of balancing things. Looks like a "Thinning of the Herd" is happening.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope and pray that all of you in the Akron/Cleveland area have no issues and your good health continues. Safest place is in the woods with the deer.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

bobk said:


> That nurse knew better but for selfish reasons came to Ohio to plan her wedding. Absolutely a very selfish and dangerous thing she has done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It would probably be safe to say the wedding is off.. Who would marry a woman who knowingly exposed you to a disease..


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

bobk said:


> That nurse knew better but for selfish reasons came to Ohio to plan her wedding. Absolutely a very selfish and dangerous thing she has done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm on record as stating that this ebola outbreak is praying on misinformation and fear perpetuated by the media, but I was completely wrong about one thing. The number of "professionals" who continue to do the absolutely wrong thing just amazes me. I still feel an outbreak is near impossible to happen here, but man this thing seems to keep finding morons and with a little help who knows what will happen.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

This garfield comic pretty much sums it up  










Come on people get a grip.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not hysterical yet, but you gotta admit, it's gaining momentum. It can pyramid FAST!
One other real bad offshoot, Wallstreet is tanking already!(very bad for my annuity!, 20 years life expectancy, 14 years annuity life-and falling fast!)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

spikeg79 said:


> This garfield comic pretty much sums it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure don't see any reason to make a joke out of this.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

How many cases in the us?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

shwookie said:


> I'm on record as stating that this ebola outbreak is praying on misinformation and fear perpetuated by the media, but *I was completely wrong about one thing. The number of "professionals" who continue to do the absolutely wrong thing just amazes me*. I still feel an outbreak is near impossible to happen here, but man *this thing seems to keep finding morons *and with a little help who knows what will happen.


Kinda gets real when it's in your backyard now doesn't it. As someone once said, in a thread not so long ago, "quit being afraid." 

By the way, I accept your apology..


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Reported possible ebola case in Chillicothe...oh boy


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Yet another terrible disease from the dark continent! Anyone else seeing the Ebola virus as the next AIDS? Spread by contact with blood, other bodily fluids! Hundreds have died in Africa, in part due to poor medical treatment. Now in this country from people who came into this country by plane, same as AIDS! The parallels are scarey! Look for medical insurance/costs to further explode. Hate to be the pervader of bad news but this looks like a disaster in it's infancy! Hope our Government officials are right on top of this.....
> SORRY- I actually Searched on the topic before posting and did not find the previous, active post. This one aims at parallels to AIDS and it's evolution but could be removed without any problem with me! So MODS, you decide!


Well this one is cheap compared to aids. You usually die in a couple weeks once the virus is active.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Orig. posted by *ostbucks98* :



> Reported possible ebola case in Chillicothe...oh boy


Have not heard/read this. Where was this reported from?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> Reported possible ebola case in Chillicothe...oh boy


http://www.chillicothegazette.com/s...woman-hospitalized-ebola-precaution/17332843/

Ebola is a scary... but so is the hype/fear machine that we call news media... hysteria sells.
The regular old flu will kill 50,000+ more people in the US this year then Ebola. The Swine flu / Avian flu had their day in the limelight too... Y2K, global warming, guns, to name a few more. The kool-ade is flowing.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

A Simple preventable Staph infection killed a acquaintance Mon.. Ebola is scary, no doubt. But, If a Staph infection can kill as easily as it did, I shutter what will happen if something like Ebola really breaks out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks *buckzye11*,

Sure hadn't seen that one. Glad they have eliminated her as a victim.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Workdog said:


> Kinda gets real when it's in your backyard now doesn't it. As someone once said, in a thread not so long ago, "quit being afraid."
> 
> By the way, I accept your apology..


There's been what 1 death in the US due to Ebola? You will have to forgive me if I don't start duct taping and putting plastic over my house just yet. I'm holding off the fear hype still.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-nurse-called-cdc-several-times/

This is what i'm complaining about.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

bobk said:


> spikeg79 said:
> 
> 
> > This garfield comic pretty much sums it up
> ...


Ebola isn't a joke but as buckzye11 pointed out the fear mongering News media sure is hitting the ground running with it which is a bit funny.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Living in Tallmadge and hearing this news has freaked me out a little. I let the kids stay home from school today. They had tomorrow off anyways, so they have a 4 day weekend, and the CDC has 4 days to find everyone that she came in contact with and figure out if they are indeed clear of infection. Probably not enough time, given the 21 day incubation rate, but hopefully they will no more soon.

The incompetence of the administrators at the CDC and the hospital in Texas is appalling! They are highly paid to make the right decisions in these cases. They SHOULD be overreacting to an infectious disease that kills 50% of the people it infects! It's been so long since there's been a serious epidemic in America that they don't know how to react. 

I just know that if I sent my kids to school today and they got that disease, I would never forgive myself for making them go...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

NBC news is showing the "clipboard man" video of the nurse that visited Cleveland with Ebola boarding a plane in a yellow hazmat suit. The unidentified man wearing sunglasses aka clipboard man was reported to had not touched anything. I watched the news and I thought I saw something exchange hands. The clip has been shown many times this morning. I went to NBC.com to re watched the video. The suited health care worker behind the nurse looks like he hands the unsuited man a container which clipboard man tucks under his off side arm, just as the last suited in white healthcare worker goes up the steps to the plane. With nurses that took precautions becoming ill how is a unprotected person allowed to come in possible contact with the virus? 
Biting my tongue.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

if you look at the way this country is responding to this,, now you know why the gov. does not come clean on evidence of UFO and Bigfoot !!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I may be confused by your comment. Did my comment on the apparent lack of precautions on the moving of the Ebola infected person near or in secondary contact with an unprotected person bring the bigfoot, UFO comment? I believe the best infectious disease control procedures need to be taken so more people do not need to be isolated for 21 days to see if they may have been infected. I'm certain missing deer season or the best fishing of the year because we were confined to isolation would change attitudes of the less concerned. The NBC medical reporter going out for a bowl of soup because she could from her self confinement was a selfish trip that possibly endangered others. Precautions are needed when health care professionals with PPE became infected. The doctor that survived has been unable to point to any breach in PPE protocol and has not idea how he became infected with Ebola. I believe we do not know enough when Dr. Brant cannot look back and recognize any possible break in his precautions. I'm sure he has thought over all his contacts for 21 days prior to becoming ill.
Simple sickness can be more serious for immune inpared persons. There are many medically compromised people out there through no fault of their own making. 
Being cautious of what we do not fully understand or control for now. If we knew the answers to Ebola it could not spread at all once health care professionals arrived.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

buckzye11 said:


> Ebola is a scary... but so is the... The kool-ade is flowing.[/quote]
> Well said.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

A lot of our response to this is based on movies like _Contagion_, and _Outbreak_. It is reinforced by the immense popularity of the zombie genre in movies and TV. 

Yeah, it scares me a touch too.

At one point in this I remember thinking that I was fairly glad I lived so far away from it in Ohio. Then I remembered watching those Hollywood movies and how easily the virus can travel continents. Then I reminded myself that those were just movies. 

Now I am amazed at how well those cheesy movies dramatized how these things spread. I went into work a couple of weeks ago talking to my coworker about how frustrated I was at how easy it was for that guy to fly from Ebolatown to Dallas and how badly everyone handled it. Now it has a connection to Kent State, where his boy goes to school.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I for one don't feel comfortable with any of this. I'm scheduled for three surgical procedures, and I don't feel enough is being done to quell the spread of this very real threat. Mostly because of ignorance to the fact that being treated with antibiotics is the cure all.And are we really being told the truth about this? Media hype or not, Ebola is here and it's not just going to go away. I live near where this is a serious concern for me.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Since Ebola came to be in the 70's around 5000 people in Africa have died from it. Worldwide 1.6 million people die from aids a year. 159000 Americas die from lung cancer and 3300 ppl die from asthma a year. yet we still smoke, we dont use protection all the time and how many times has someone you know with asthma not had their rescue inhaler with them? Yet here we are making a big deal out a disease that only affects .002 percent of the population in Africa. And here we are worrying about a disease we as individuals cant stop from getting to use. But we willing put ourselves in harms way daily whether it be smoking, Running through a traffic light thats changing from yellow to red, just tapping your brakes and doing a rolling stop at a stop sign, How about texting and driving. How many ppl dont wear their life jackets on their boats. They bring them JUST IN CASE but dont wear them. I find I have better things to do then worry about a disease I have no hand in controlling. Once I have it I can try to prevent it spreading but I cant control what and individual does when they have it. This whole thing is just driven by the media making a big deal out of it. I had a girl I know tell me Ebola is spread through the air when I told her thats not the case she responded with  well my step mom is a nurse and she said it is so I believe her this is where rumors start. 


http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/outbreaks/history/distribution-map.html


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

James F said:


> I for one don't feel comfortable with any of this. I'm scheduled for three surgical procedures, and I don't feel enough is being done to quell the spread of this very real threat. Mostly because of ignorance to the fact that being treated with antibiotics is the cure all.And are we really being told the truth about this? Media hype or not, Ebola is here and it's not just going to go away. I live near where this is a serious concern for me.


Be on the alert for infections. I wouldnt be concerned if I were in your shoes about Ebola.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

tmitchell91 -- Well Said.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I just have an uneasy feeling about this whole Ebola thing and the way it's being handled so far. I think we'll have more deaths in this country then most people think. And, it's gonna be on everyone's mind for quite awhile.

http://www.keysnet.com/2014/10/10/499125_southcom-general-issues-dire-ebola.html?sp=/99/106/&rh=1


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

tmitchell91 said:


> Since Ebola came to be in the 70's around 5000 people in Africa have died from it. Worldwide 1.6 million people die from aids a year. 159000 Americas die from lung cancer and 3300 ppl die from asthma a year. yet we still smoke, we dont use protection all the time and how many times has someone you know with asthma not had their rescue inhaler with them? Yet here we are making a big deal out a disease that only affects .002 percent of the population in Africa. And here we are worrying about a disease we as individuals cant stop from getting to use. But we willing put ourselves in harms way daily whether it be smoking, Running through a traffic light thats changing from yellow to red, just tapping your brakes and doing a rolling stop at a stop sign, How about texting and driving. How many ppl dont wear their life jackets on their boats. They bring them JUST IN CASE but dont wear them. I find I have better things to do then worry about a disease I have no hand in controlling. Once I have it I can try to prevent it spreading but I cant control what and individual does when they have it. This whole thing is just driven by the media making a big deal out of it. I had a girl I know tell me Ebola is spread through the air when I told her thats not the case she responded with  well my step mom is a nurse and she said it is so I believe her this is where rumors start.
> 
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/outbreaks/history/distribution-map.html


Well the thing about it is of all the stuff you listed none can spread as fast as ebola if not handled correctly. I dont get aids or cancer from just coming in contact with someone who is sick. There is a very good reason this is serious because once it opens up it will be almost impossible to control until it runs its course. Also dont be so cocky about the virus not spreading thru the air. Many viruses have evolved to be airborne during treatment processes in the past. Its a living orginasm and like anything in life it can evolve its defense mechanisms to resist treatments. In Africa its easier to contain the viruses to the small villages. Now that it has hit the Usa an infected nurse flew 1400 miles and came in contact with how many people in two states before it was confirmed she had it. It can explode overnight if the circumstances are right and once that happens you wont be so bold.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> Well the thing about it is of all the stuff you listed none can spread as fast as ebola if not handled correctly. I dont get aids or cancer from just coming in contact with someone who is sick. There is a very good reason this is serious because once it opens up it will be almost impossible to control until it runs its course. Also dont be so cocky about the virus not spreading thru the air. Many viruses have evolved to be airborne during treatment processes in the past. Its a living orginasm and like anything in life it can evolve its defense mechanisms to resist treatments. In Africa its easier to contain the viruses to the small villages. Now that it has hit the Usa an infected nurse flew 1400 miles and came in contact with how many people in two states before it was confirmed she had it. It can explode overnight if the circumstances are right and once that happens you wont be so bold.


I think a lot of you guys need to put on your tin foil hats. I believe this newsman sums it up best.

[ame]http://youtu.be/Z2KBfynW09I[/ame]


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *boatnut*:
> 
> I just have an uneasy feeling about this whole Ebola thing and the way it's being handled so far. I think we'll have more deaths in this country then most people think. And, it's gonna be on everyone's mind for quite awhile.


Agree. 
We are quarantining those with the suspicion of having Ebola and all those that came in contact with the possible carrier that are here but not stopping flights coming in from known countries where Ebola originated. We will not be able to stop Ebola by continuing to let it be transported into our own country. When it gets a good foothold here...we're in trouble.
Hopefully a vaccination is in the near future.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you even stop and think with some common sense for maybe like two minutes what your asking? Think about the topic of the US stopping flights from Nigeria for two minutes and tell me if you think that will work.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *ostbucks98*:
> 
> Do you even stop and think with some common sense for maybe like two minutes what your asking? Think about the topic of the US stopping flights from Nigeria for two minutes and tell me if you think that will work.


Nah! Lets just continue on playing defense with Ebola leaving the US door wide open forgetting that Ebola was brought here to the US via an airplane carrying infected people in the 1st place and keep our fingers crossed that we can contain it better here then they did in Africa. 
No sense in really going on the offensive with the whole subject and shutting down or extremely limiting the possibility of more infected people entering the US via flights from known infected countries. After all, this is the great USA and we can defeat anything...right!

Restricting flights may not be the most popular thing to do but given these facts:
1) the symptoms can take up to 21 days to start showing but in those 21 days the person is still contagious. That person can infect many people before he/she even knows they're infected themselves.
2) again, the fact that we brought Ebola over here in the 1st place via airplane carrying known infected people 
3), there is no known cure for Ebola 
4) the thousands Ebola has already killed that have families they were in contact with that may travel (including 209 doctors trying to treat the
disease)
5)caretakers for the sick here have contracted the disease

...I'd say that anyone with a lick of common sense would be in favor of restricting flights from infected countries. At least till we get a better grasp on dealing with it. God forbid we don't get a handle on Ebola and it mutates to an airborne contagious disease.

Might be inconvenient but not nearly as inconvenient as the possible alternative.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok......so we the USA block flights from infected countries. Those countries dont have the infrastructure to self quarintine. So whats gonna stop possibly infected people from flying to anywhere else in the world and then infect people in any random airport. So lets say possibly infected person decides to walk,ride a bike,take a bus,hop in a boat on the ebola river and end up anywhere in Africa and then catch a flight to London. How many people fly from London to the US on any given day? And you can insert any airport in the world. Stopping flights from Nigeria might make you feel better but it isnt really the answer unless the world blocks all flights from infected countries and thats not realistic.

The scary part about this disease is in those 3rd world countries they dont move and interact on anywhere near the scale of transportation in this country. Alot of people in those villages have never left those villages in their entire life. An outbreak of Ebola will be much harder to contain in the US. We come in contact with 1000's of people on a given day here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Nah! Lets just continue on playing defense with Ebola leaving the US door wide open forgetting that Ebola was brought here to the US via an airplane carrying infected people in the 1st place and keep our fingers crossed that we can contain it better here then they did in Africa.
> No sense in really going on the offensive with the whole subject and shutting down or extremely limiting the possibility of more infected people entering the US via flights from known infected countries. After all, this is the great USA and we can defeat anything...right!
> 
> Restricting flights may not be the most popular thing to do but given these facts:
> ...


You do realize that the USA in an infected company? So we should ban all international travel? 

My biggest fear is "Ebola Eddy". A person with the virus who is contagious but exhibits no symptoms of the disease similar to "Typhoid Mary" who spread the disease but never was impacted by it yourself. That would be a gamechanger.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My daughter who is a nurse in Orrville, Ohio took the vitals of a female Mennonite patient the other day. During routine small talk the patient stated, "Oh I just returned from Africa last week, I was over there doing missionary work"! The patient was in for another reason and showed no Ebola symptoms, but it made my daughter a nervous wreck! 

It made me think how you always hear of church groups over there doing work and potentially spreading this disease.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

What we don't know about Ebola yet, may be our downfall into a pandemic. The scary thing about this disease is that 50% of the people that get it die. If you get the flu, there's a 99% chance that you will recover. 

We shouldn't be freaking out about this disease, but we should be using extreme caution! Much more caution than what that hospital in Dallas showed when treating a known Ebola patient, then letting the people that treated that patient without proper equipment to go wherever they want! 

They are still figuring out who these patients had contact with and who those people had contact with and where those people visited. When that person visits your town, you start wondering if she sat a the same restaurant table that you ate at, or if she gave her niece ebola and then that girl went to school with your kids. 

The time is now to take quick and decisive measures to protect the public like what should have happened 2 weeks ago in Dallas.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I know we are in trouble, robertj298 is using FOX News to support his opinion


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I find it difficult to get all exercised about a virus that may kill a few while over 1.2 million babies are being aborted by choice every year... and after all, isn't the virus a form of "natural selection" some on these forums often refer to in commenting on the tragic demise of someone?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Now I know we are in trouble, robertj298 is using FOX News to support his opinion


I couldn't believe it myself. I finally found something on Fox news that I agreed with.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

montagc said:


> Hey now, aren't you skirting the very rules you are supposed to enforce?!


 I don't think he is at all,abortion is neither a religious thing or a political thing-not in my view anyway.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> I find it difficult to get all exercised about a virus that may kill a few while over 1.2 million babies are being aborted by choice every year... and after all, isn't the virus a form of "natural selection" some on these forums often refer to in commenting on the tragic demise of someone?


Abortion is more a form of "natural selection" than ebola in my opinion.



> Natural selection is the gradual process by which biological traits become either more or less common in a population as a function of the effect of inherited traits on the differential reproductive success of organisms interacting with their environment. It is a key mechanism of evolution.


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_selection

The more these women who are predisposed to the decision making process involved in aborting their pregnancy abort their pregnancies, the less of those genes involved get put back into the gene pool. A pretty rough way to look at it but could be valid. You can get ebola at absolutely no fault of your own.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Some facts:

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/17/us/ebola-us-list/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Some facts:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/17/us/ebola-us-list/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


With all this talk of pandemics, those can't be correct.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> With all this talk of pandemics, those can't be correct.


We are certainly free to believe whatever we want to! lol 

Kinda like the Leprechaun in Mobile Alabama.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

This Ebola stuff is just plain NOT going to spread in the U.S. We are well prepared and able to handle something like this... Our country is just now trying to get over all the " police brutality and shootings in Missouri and in Walmart".....this is the perfect opportunity for the media and the government to shift attention from this very sore subject...and that's what's happening...IMO


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Nina Pham Speaks from Her Room at Texas Health Dallas - YouTube


Interesting how "happy tears" are allowed but other "are not"! All the while the health care worker stands by in their "space suit"! 

Also interesting is how anyone these days who might wish to discuss future possibilities is branded a "fear monger"!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm more worried about the perch bite in the west-central Basin of Lake Erie before I Park the boat for the winter.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Kinda gets real when it's in your backyard now doesn't it. As someone once said, in a thread not so long ago, "quit being afraid."
> 
> By the way, I accept your apology..


Talk about backyard Jeff. One of the teachers at my 5 yr old son's elementary school was in contact with that woman and is now under quarantine. The school is being sterilized as we speak. 

Chew on that on guys.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Workdog* View Post
> Kinda gets real when it's in your backyard now doesn't it. As someone once said, in a thread not so long ago, "quit being afraid."
> 
> ...


...and lets all keep in mind that the nurse that flew to Akron was cleared by CDC to do so. As was the lady that went on the cruise that had handled Ebola patient specimens. That's worked out real well! Wander how many will be quarantined off this cruise ship escapade? 
Maybe those wearing the 'tinfoil hats' have a reason to have them on.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I know a quick way to get 21 paid days off...

I think caution is the correct measure, but some of these stories are just crazy. Like it or not, we're going to have to play the waiting game for 2-3 weeks to see if Texas boned us. Until then, people who are possible carriers just need to stay put. It's not a difficult proposal. I'd also like to know how well this virus thrives in cold weather. It is Ohio after all, just open all of the state's windows for 21 days in January for instant sterilization.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

One of the reasons I moved to Wadsworth was the schools. 
I'm pleased with the schools reaction. It was prompt and thorough. Every parent was notified by phone and email about the situation and their plan on how to deal with it. They're being very cautious and it seems very reasonable to me considering what's at stake... All those bright, beautiful, innocent children.
My son will be at school when they say it's open. Unlike the CDC, the nurse in question and the hospital she worked at, I trust the school boards decisions.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

cheezemm2 said:


> I know a quick way to get 21 paid days off...
> 
> I think caution is the correct measure, but some of these stories are just crazy. Like it or not, we're going to have to play the waiting game for 2-3 weeks to see if Texas boned us. Until then, people who are possible carriers just need to stay put. It's not a difficult proposal. I'd also like to know how well this virus thrives in cold weather. It is Ohio after all, just open all of the state's windows for 21 days in January for instant sterilization.


I'd like to know what weather has to do with it. You can only catch it from direct contact with another persons bodily fluids. It's not like the flu.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

http://madworldnews.com/travel-ban-ebola-control/

Hmmm...makes sense for health care workers here.

Why not for people that have been to known infected countries in the last 21 days that want to enter the US?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I have nearly died on several occasions and each time the same guy tried to kill me. And each time I told him to knock it off and be more careful or he was going to kill me but I still don't listen to me. And maybe one day he will succeed in his assassination attempts but till then I have to trust his judgment even though it's a little poor at times. Ebola is the last of my worries this guy unchecked is dangerous though. 

Yes it is a horrible virus, and my heart cried for little 9 year old Mercy Kennedy as she leaned sobbing against a tree after losing her mother, the only thing she had in her short life. But I realize that I was spoon fed that image by the media because it was a natural empathy evoking sight. I did not see or hear anything on the news or in the headlines about the thousands of children that will die this week in this country from Cancer and other diseases or neglect or abuse. And that's the problem I have with the attention given by the media to a problem that in the realistic scale of things is currently very low on the priority list. Sure it could become a global problem, it didn't the first two outbreaks . It could kill half the worlds population, it didn't the first two times around. But as surely as I have nearly killed myself several times in the past the hand of man against himself is the biggest danger we face. Nuff said thanks for your time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> ...and lets all keep in mind that the nurse that flew to Akron was cleared by CDC to do so. As was the lady that went on the cruise that had handled Ebola patient specimens. That's worked out real well! Wander how many will be quarantined off this cruise ship escapade?
> Maybe those wearing the 'tinfoil hats' have a reason to have them on.


I'd prefer tinfoil hats to the blinders that the CDC seems to be wearing. Especially after they refused to discuss internal e-mails obtained by the AP where the CDC admitted to "fumbling the ball" as far as the current Ebola situation.



robertj298 said:


> I'd like to know what weather has to do with it. You can only catch it from direct contact with another persons bodily fluids. It's not like the flu.


Amazing how ready some folks are to drink the Kool-Aid! I know where there's a link to a Material Safety Data Sheet, about Ebola, from the Canada Dept. of Health. I'll try to post it here, but I'm not an ace computer whiz so it may take me some time. Apparently at 4 degrees Celsius, about the temp of your refrigerator, they say the virus can survive outside the body for close to 2 months! 

I've heard plenty of radio interviews, and the more honest doctors say that there's a lot that is not known about this virus. It's very much a work in progress. The person to beware of is the one who stands in front of a camera or microphone and claims to have all the answers. With a virus where it's a 50/50 shot that you die if you get it, I'd advise caution!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

montagc said:


> Wonder if rats can carry it?


absolutely, all mamals can carry this virus... i also learned at work that now the "experts" are saying it can take up to 40 days instead of the 21 for the symptoms to surface.

and by the way, i too hope we are just wearing our tinfoil hats and those who say we are overeacting can tell us in in a few weeks "i told you so"


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> and by the way, i too hope we are just wearing our tinfoil hats and those who say we are overeacting can tell us in in a few weeks "i told you so"


x3 for sure.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Front Page news in the Findlay Courier newspaper. 6 people from Ottawa, Ohio, Putnam County, just west of Findlay. The group was in the bridal shop in Akron, now asked to quaratine and feds are at their side twice per day to take body temp. They had contact with the nurse at the shop.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

montagc said:


> Probably not much. But imagine an infected person pukes outside. An animal gets in that and becomes a carrier, maybe it gets into a squirrel or rabbit that can carry the virus, then you hunt that animal and come into contact with its blood. They believe the virus originated in bats in Africa, so there is no telling what affect it may have on our wildlife and livestock. Pigs with the virus survive but become sick, and monkeys can transmit the virus as well. Lots of unknowns.
> 
> Someone on another site mentioned sewage. Not sure how much dilution occurs but if the virus is passed in fecal matter that means it gets flushed right into the sewage system. Wonder if rats can carry it? What implications are there for sewage workers if a larger outbreak occurs? Again, many unknowns.


I read today that the young person in Africa (Patient Zero) that started this most recent outbreak in Dec 2013 family was bat hunting for two different species. The species were not named in the article. They do believe the virus originated in bats and that it can be carried through animals.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

How we feelin folks? I noticed Glenn Beck actually talking about something other than Ebola today. Took a look at CNN.com, FoxNews.com, USAToday.com etc etc etc and its barely even mentioned. The hysteria seems to be over. On Monday, the WHO declared Nigeria Ebola free. Nigeria.. A country on the same continent as Sierra Leone and Liberia, but somehow we should still be worried over here right..

Its ok to be afraid of something. I think we should at least try to understand it first. And this certainly applies to more than just ebola.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I am scheduled for a heart catheter tomorrow at Mercy. They called and moved it from 11:30 am to 1:00 pm in order to prep and scrub the room, and then proceeded to ask if I even knew anyone who has been to the same places that were tracked and any family members or friends who are even remotely ill. or out of the country in the past 21 days.I said no and then confirmed my procedure.The woman said they are taking this very seriously and have cancelled two because their answers didn't meet the new guidelines!I was told there were no cases at mercy and the precautions are more than just the basics,according to CDC and WHO.Some cause for concern from some family members,I told them I am sure the Hospital will be fine and myself also.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

James F said:


> I am scheduled for a heart catheter tomorrow at Mercy. They called and moved it from 11:30 am to 1:00 pm in order to prep and scrub the room, and then proceeded to ask if I even knew anyone who has been to the same places that were tracked and any family members or friends who are even remotely ill. or out of the country in the past 21 days.I said no and then confirmed my procedure.The woman said they are taking this very seriously and have cancelled two because their answers didn't meet the new guidelines!I was told there were no cases at mercy and the precautions are more than just the basics,according to CDC and WHO.Some cause for concern from some family members,I told them I am sure the Hospital will be fine and myself also.


Prayers for a quick and compete recovery!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *James F*:
> 
> I am scheduled for a heart catheter tomorrow at Mercy. They called and moved it from 11:30 am to 1:00 pm in order to prep and scrub the room, and then proceeded to ask if I even knew anyone who has been to the same places that were tracked and any family members or friends who are even remotely ill. or out of the country in the past 21 days.I said no and then confirmed my procedure.The woman said they are taking this very seriously and have cancelled two because their answers didn't meet the new guidelines!I was told there were no cases at mercy and the precautions are more than just the basics,according to CDC and WHO.Some cause for concern from some family members,I told them I am sure the Hospital will be fine and myself also.


As with *Snakecharmer*, prayers to you James.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Snakecharmer,Thanks for your kind thoughts and words.I can recover over the winterand be Very ready to do some serious fishing next spring.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Ebola plushie toys!

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-plush-toys-for-kids-selling-like-hot-cakes/


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Unintended consequences...










Many lay-offs have taken place. The Hospital is in dire financial straits. What would you do if you needed emergency treatment?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

montagc said:


> It would be interesting to see what the breakdown of ER visits was before and after the decline....


They're down 53%...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Talk about impact... Wonder how many kids have missed school over all this sensationalism? What kind of price tag you want to put on the dumbing down of America?

Any legal fallout yet? People being crippled by the fear caused by.... Can't function and go about their daily lives because... ?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

montagc said:


> you cherry picked a screen shot with no info or link to back it up, so i researched the whole picture. That decrease was a direct result of the hospitals decision to route ambulances to other hospitals. Other hospitals saw an increase in er traffic due to that fact. The decrease in traffic was not due to public avoidance of that hospital.
> 
> In any case, that is one hospital in a much larger health system that has had a 5.6% increase in revenue reported over this time last year. I can't find any recent news of layoffs. They are not in any trouble.
> 
> Source: http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/b...gn=feed:+bizj_dallas+(dallas+business+journal)


How dare you bring facts here!!!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Talk about impact... Wonder how many kids have missed school over all this sensationalism? What kind of price tag you want to put on the dumbing down of America?
> 
> Any legal fallout yet? People being crippled by the fear caused by.... Can't function and go about their daily lives because... ?


Its in this thread already.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

montagc said:


> You cherry picked a screen shot with no info or link to back it up, so I researched the whole picture. That decrease was a direct result of the hospitals decision to route ambulances to other hospitals. Other hospitals saw an increase in ER traffic due to that fact. The decrease in traffic was not due to public avoidance of that hospital.
> 
> In any case, that is one hospital in a much larger health system that has had a 5.6% INCREASE in revenue reported over this time last year. I can't find any recent news of layoffs. They are not in any trouble.
> 
> Source: http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/b...gn=Feed:+bizj_dallas+(Dallas+Business+Journal)





shwookie said:


> How dare you bring facts here!!!


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...allas-hospital-that-cared-for-ebola-patients/

http://online.wsj.com/articles/ebola-still-weighs-on-texas-hospital-1414009789


> In a regulatory document for bondholders Wednesday, Texas Health disclosed that net revenue at Presbyterian from Oct. 1 through Oct. 20 was down $8.1 million, or 26%, compared with an average figure during the previous nine months. Emergency-room visits fell 53%, surgeries fell 25%, and the hospitals average daily occupancy fell to 337 from 428 for the period, Texas Health disclosed.


http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/23/...presbyterian-hospital-where-revenue-plummets/

http://www.bostonherald.com/news_op...ents_avoiding_dallas_hospital_where_ebola_hit

Pesky facts......


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I know my neighbors just flew home from Montana on an Antelope hunt and I'm avoiding them for 21 days ;-)


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Nurse Pham determined ebola free! That was quick.

The future is NOT so gloomy.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

montagc said:


> What an example of willful ignorance. Ignore reality to make a case that doesn't exist. The sky is not falling Chicken Little.
> 
> From my link to an article that contains all the same info that your articles do, but they also provide the entire story, not just the bad news in order to spread some sensationalist scare piece:
> 
> ...


You might as well talk to your shoe, its going to be just as stimulating.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Stimulating:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Stimulating: Lol: Comedian Shows The Difference Between US-and UK Ebola News Coverage! - YouTube


Sorry, but that's something that's going to look bad on your personal record, Chip.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK. Tex Presby is down across the board. The reasons cited in a particular post try to make it look as though this down turn is voluntary!!!! Tex Presby emergency turned away ambulances, and their doctors diverted patients to other facilities. The question remains, WHY? Were they full up? Didn't they have enough personnel? The room occupancy rates would to seem to NOT bear this out.

On a more general level, we keep hearing from the "authorities" that there's no reason for concern. Everything is under control. Yet, every couple of days, they come out with new protocols for health care workers, and for screening arrivals from foreign countries, particularly west Africa. If they had all the answers in the first place, why weren't those protocols put in place right off the bat! 

Additionally we are told that Ebola cannot be contracted through "casual" contact. All right, what is the CDC's or the WHO's definition of casual? When the Ebola doctor returned to NYC and went bowling, and to a restaurant, why did those businesses have to be shut down and fumigated? Why did the jet that the nurse flew in to Ohio have to undergo the same treatment? 

This tells me that the so called "experts" are flying by the seat of their pants.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Having several family members in various healthcare fields and having talked to all of them about the whole Ebola scenario, they are not confident at all in the CDC's knowledge of the transmission , the incubation period, nor that the CDC says a person can have Ebola and as long as they are not running a fever or showing other signs they are not contagious. 

Too, home health care is another issue that is not being covered very well and is a very good way for the virus to spread. You have nurses going to private homes dealing with patients that may have had family members that have come to visit them that may be infected. Nurse goes back to hospital and works with other patience spreading the virus that way.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Nurse Pham determined ebola free! That was quick.
> 
> The future is NOT so gloomy.


And second nurse released ebola free! 

Getting brighter.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Sorry, but that's something that's going to look bad on your personal record, Chip.


I really hope everyone watches this video lol.. Good lord we are an irrational nation anymore.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> I really hope everyone watches this video lol..


Tried but it says "video has been removed by the user"


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Tried but it says "video has been removed by the user"


Sorry about that.

I've removed the link due to a concern about inappropriate language. Sorry folks. Look it up on youtube. UK Ebola.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That guys funny...and I hope he's right and that we here in the US are over exaggerating the whole thing but here are a few articles from the UK including flight restrictions they have implemented that may imply that the UK is taking the whole thing more seriously then we are. 

BBC News - Travel ban to Ebola affected countries, UK ...
www.bbc.com/news/health-28966419 

Travel ban to Ebola affected countries, UK officials say | Travel
travel.cheapautoblogs.com/travel-ban-to-ebola-affected..

H5N1: Ebola in West Africa: UK recommends only "essential" travel
crofsblogs.typepad.com/h5n1/2014/08/ebola-in-west-africa..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


> That guys funny...and I hope he's right and that we here in the US are over exaggerating the whole thing but here are a few articles from the UK including flight restrictions they have implemented that may imply that the UK is taking the whole thing more seriously then we are.
> 
> BBC News - Travel ban to Ebola affected countries, UK ...
> www.bbc.com/news/health-28966419
> ...


Keep in mind that 1 single article and from August. And they didn't actually ban anything...



> The UK Foreign and Commonwealth Office says all travel to Sierra Leone, Guinea and Liberia should be avoided - unless essential, due to the Ebola outbreak.


I'd say that's a reasonable statement. They didn't ban anything, just advised to avoid unless necessary. British Airways(private company) restricted some flights within Africa but did not ban incoming flights to Britain.

Nothing like what we heard here for the first few weeks of October. It's since died down considerably here in the US. Reality is setting in.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

America. Land of the Free? Home of the Brave?

State of Maine, nurse who went to Africa at odds over Ebola quarantine



Connecticut girl barred from school amid Ebola fears; family sues


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

ezbite said:


> absolutely,
> 
> and those who say we are overeacting can tell us in in a few weeks "i told you so"


Amazing how this has seems to have just vanished from the news, which is _good_ news. 

I may be just slightly early, but I think it's safe to say............

We told you so. 
:Banane40:


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

montagc said:


> I am happy to be wrong!
> 
> And how did EZBite get his own smiley??


How do you feel about all the hype? What if we would have shut down a bunch of flights etc? I wonder how many kids missed school and parents called off? Have they tried to measure the financial impact of the ebola scare anywhere yet? I'd be surprised if they haven't!

Holiday travel season approaching ya know... *cough *cough


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm happy to be wrong as well. 

Just hope it stays that way.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess I will just keep waiting for my apology...


----------



## zerois (Nov 13, 2014)

how many case in the mlaysia?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

shwookie said:


> I guess I will just keep waiting for my apology...


It might be a while...


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I am a firm believer that when it's your time it's your time !!!

There is nothing anyone can do to bring it quicker or make it last longer.

Whether it's a heart attack an accident or Ebola.

Live every day like it's your last here on earth (it just might be).


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Workdog said:


> It might be a while...


I'm not surprised. :G


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

montagc said:


> That cough sounds pretty bad...Swine Flu? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Like anything, reactions run the gamut. Some thought the sky was falling, some said it wasn't even anything to worry about. Both ends of the spectrum seem extremely unreasonable to me. I fall somewhere in the middle and like to get facts before coming to a conclusion. The inconsistency in the facts in this case were cause for cautious concern.


No, I'm guessing Ebola. I better get it checked out. I'm worried I'll infect the nurse though since they are so ill prepared so I'll probably just sit here and bleed out.
Lol.. Man, I shouldn't be poking fun considering so many people have lost their lives to The disease. just not in the US. I'm sorry,I'm really not that insensitive :/

Inconsistencies as in?


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

All I have to say about the matter is read my signature.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

...and we're bringing yet another person infected with ebola into the US for treatment! But that's ok...we're the US...we got this covered.


----------

